# Wineries in Sonoma/Napa California USA



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Since I'm going to be in Santa Rosa, CA later this month (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=76792 )
in Sonoma but near Napa, do you gentlemen and ladies have any suggestions for wineries not to be missed? Restaurant suggestions would be appreciated too!

Any if any of you are around that area at the same time maybe we can get together!


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

Though I haven't been to these wineries (yet), they both make a great Cabernet Sauvignon:

https://www.whitehalllane.com/

Their chardonnay is definetely a cut above the rest, very distinctive and flavorful:

https://www.landmarkwine.com/

And for Sauvignon Blanc, they make the best one I've ever tried:
www.honigwine.com


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Sean Thackrey and Randall Graham would be high on my list. Though I'm not sure they will be close enough for you.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, and another thought, you might get something from reading through this:


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Andy,

My wife and I were in Sonoma last year. All of the wineries were fun to visit, but I think we enjoyed some of the smaller ones best. Some of the big ones have such a corporate feel to them that it almost seems like Disney. If you look closely, you can tell that some of them have added a patina to new buildings. We enjoyed some of the smaller ones in the Russian River valley, just because of the surrounding scenery and feeling of being off the beaten path. Wineries like Hop Kiln (which is housed in an old kiln for hops) were neat to visit.

If you find yourself in Glen Ellen at dinner time, you should try the Fig Cafe, which is owned by the same people as Girl and the Fig, which is one of the more well-known restaurants in Sonoma square. The cafe allows you to byob wine also which is fun since you will probably be buying a lot of wine during the day.

Benziger vineyards near Glen Ellen has a nice tour showing how wine is made. They are a big operation, but it is well done.

That is a beautiful part of the country and I am sure you will have a great time wherever you go.


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

Another great wine area is Paso Robles near the Central Coast. Not as well known, so you might get some better deals.


----------

